# Kindle 2 price reduced to $259 and Int'l Wireless Version released



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Just went up on the amazon home page

*> Kindle 2: price drop to $259*

*> Kindle 2 - International: $279*


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw it too. I'm thinking about upgrading from the original kindle to kindle 2. I'm going to wait a little bit and see how the new sony reader turns out.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I am excited we can get one for my husband's mom (in the UK) for Christmas. I am not psyched that my kindle would be 100 cheaper now but hey, I will live.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow. More price cuts on the base Kindle. Another $40 to $259 makes is a pretty good deal. Plus the new Kindle with international 3G wireless for only $279. Smart to sell that version both in the US and abroad. Now World travelers can take their pick of Kindle devices, and enjoy Whispernet worldwide!
Check out the *front page of Amazon* for Jeff Bezos' message.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm confused, why do they have to make a whole new kindle to be able to use it abroad?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I noticed on the Amazon details page, it says you get charged $1.99 extra for each book downloaded while traveling abroad. Ouch.

Mike


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

The Kindle uses the Sprint network in the US, and their version of cellular radios isn't used anywhere else in the world. Most of the world (including all of Europe) uses a technology called GSM (currently used by AT&T and T-Mobile here), that requires a different radio. 
I'll be interested to hear which carrier will be powering the International Version here in the states. My guess would be AT&T, after their announcement regarding the Barnes & Noble e-reader.

Update: I read the product page for the International version, and it does use AT&T's US network.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Makes you appreciate the deal that Amazon cut with Sprint originally. We've paid that $1.99 cost up front by paying a higher purchase price for the device.
All technology tends to decrease in price over time. I'm just happy that this will grow the Kindle market overall!


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I just preordered the Int'l wireless version for my MIL. I am only out of the country myself once or twice a year, so I don't need it myself, but it is a pretty awesome feature for a lot of people.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to merge the two threads on this topic.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

No Canadian Kindle yet! But a lot of other countries.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I see that wireless is not available in some countries, and you don't get the AC adaptor if you order from Australia.

Mike


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I've got a note into CS to find out what the cost will be (if any) to download books in the UK if the Kindle is registered to a UK account.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

IMO a $259 price point for the Kindle is going to put a serious damper on the sales of all the new ebook readers hitting the market.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I think this price drop plus addition of an international version pretty much squashes any chances of a 'K3' before Christmas. But the price change makes me want to send an email to my siblings and ask them to go in on a Kindle for our parents. This definitely puts the product into the price range that will drive sales this holiday season. And more users can only be a good thing for all parts of the e-reader business: publishers, device retailers, and consumers.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Forster said:


> IMO a $259 price point for the Kindle is going to put a serious damper on the sales of all the new ebook readers hitting the market.


I'm thinking that's the idea


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I think we should be prepared for a surge of traffic to our forums from other countries. Time to tuck in our shirts and be on our best behavior for the newcomers.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I just went to the Amazon UK site, and there is a slightly different message from Jeff Bezos there - tailored to the UK.

Interesting:

- Kindle must be purchased from amazon.com - - you can't buy it from amazon.co.uk.

- In the future, Kindles and Kindle books will be purchase-able in sterling.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone found a comprehensive list of which countries can now purchase Kindle? 

I've only seen the drop-down list on the Amazon site... which you can use to check countries one-by-one.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

A lot of us Aussies are doing the happy dance right about now. There were so many that were waiting and waiting for the Kindle to be sold here. Great news for them!

Now, the question for me is whether I should keep a hold of my K1 or upgrade to International K2. Might wait a bit though, as the Kindle store for Australia has very few titles in it yet due to copyright restrictions. No doubt this will grow over time, I'm just hoping it doesn't take too long. The amount of available titles in the US Kindle store is what made me decide to import a Kindle in the first place; the library is massive!

I'll keep my fingers crossed in the mean time.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

This might be the technology planned for the upcoming Apple device that may explain
some of the rumors about which cellular company Apple plans on using.


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

To:  modkindle

(Sorry) I know this is completly off-topic but I just had to say I totally dig your avatar!  Made me smile.  Thanks!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Dangit!!! Missed the price protection by about 2 weeks! =(


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Harvey said:


> No Canadian Kindle yet! But a lot of other countries.


Wait, this international version *doesn't* work in Canada?!

Man, steam would be coming out of my ears right now if I still lived there.

Even so, that's pretty terrible because it would be nice to have Whispernet whenever I visit.

(Of course, I don't have a K2 or this model - but assuming this'll be a standard feature in future Kindles, it'd be nice for Canada to be supported.)


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

911jason said:


> Dangit!!! Missed the price protection by about 2 weeks! =(


E-mail or call them anyway...you might get lucky.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for the info ~ I received an email from Amazon that they will be refunding me $40.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting to me that yes, the Kindle 2 is reduced by $40, but that makes int only $20 less than the new Int'l version.  If I were shopping for a Kindle 2, for only $20 difference, I would get the Int'l version.  Makes me think that something more is going to happen, if not by the end of the year, perhaps in the spring.  The older Kindle 2 will be phased out.  Perhaps another price reduction after Christmas.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aiywhz5s9L7g

Amazon International Kindle

The international Kindle was announced this morning ... with wireless access in both the US and overseas. The places I travel to regularly are all covered on the map so I will be buying one. Unfortunately, it is scheduled for release 2-days after I leave on my next month long overseas visit .... I guess this will be my Christmas gift to myself.


----------



## Marwanie (Oct 4, 2009)

I preordered mine earlier this morning as soon as I found out. 

Delivery estimate: October 21, 2009 - October 23, 2009

For delivery to the UK that's pretty good, I hope it's right!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Marwanie, and welcome to KindleBoards!

Congrats on your first two posts.  Now that you're a member and on KindleWatch, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And WOOOHOOO!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aiywhz5s9L7g
> 
> Amazon International Kindle
> 
> The international Kindle was announced this morning ... with wireless access in both the US and overseas. The places I travel to regularly are all covered on the map so I will be buying one. Unfortunately, it is scheduled for release 2-days after I leave on my next month long overseas visit .... I guess this will be my Christmas gift to myself.


I know it's iffy, but people have ordered Kindles and had them shipped to places they're traveling to so they could have them right away....

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Well I feel foolish.  I created a thread after looking to see if there was one already going .... and completely overlooked this one.   Oopsies.

I love that the wireless coverage on this new version already covers so much of the world ... I'm assuming the coverage will continue to grow .... 


I was thinking about getting my niece a new k2 for Christmas, but I think she'll have to make do with a nasty old used one ..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You mean this one:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14387.new.html#new


I suspect there will be some merging going on!

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Bets, 

I thought about that but Brother Joshua has a new M-Edge light to go in his cover so I'll still be traveling with newness .... I think I'm not gonna get super greedy and rush the new one, I'll be restrained for once and wait until I get home ...

(well, at least until I think I'm going to go insane and have to order it ahead of time anyway)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> (well, at least until I think I'm going to go insane and have to order it ahead of time anyway)


 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You mean this one:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14387.new.html#new
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed! Merging just occurred. . . . .

With this new announcement, my problem is whether I should get a new k2 for me and pass on my K1. . .don't need international, but. . .hmmmmm. ... . . . .must think on this. . . . . .refurbished K2 is only $219!


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting to me that yes, the Kindle 2 is reduced by $40, but that makes int only $20 less than the new Int'l version. If I were shopping for a Kindle 2, for only $20 difference, I would get the Int'l version. *Makes me think that something more is going to happen, if not by the end of the year, perhaps in the spring*. The older Kindle 2 will be phased out. Perhaps another price reduction after Christmas.
> 
> Betsy


You are one smart cookie, Betsy!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

That should be a really good price point


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

CS said:


> E-mail or call them anyway...you might get lucky.


Hmmm... maybe I will, guess it can't hurt.

Anyone have a suggestion for a particular e-mail address I should use for best results?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

RE: pricing and possibility of new version:  Well. . . .it looks like the IK2 does have some added costs for book purchases. . .book prices are listed as higher and conversion via the kindle.com address is 99 cents for many countries.  I wonder if they're 'spreading the wealth' so to speak.  They see the international market as more sensitive to price of the device and more willing to accept additional fees for services, a la most cell phone providers.  I expect some of that extra can sort of subsidize the K2, because they can't very well offer it for more money when it, technically, does less (only working in the US).  Most people won't dig down to see that it includes the wireless and books are cheaper. So US only buyers get a break because of what the International market will bear.

Or, I could be all wet. . .I've only skimmed the product page. . .haven't had a chance to read through it all closely yet. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> Hmmm... maybe I will, guess it can't hurt.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion for a particular e-mail address I should use for best results?


I would use Kindle CS--go to the Help or Contact page on Amazon. At least one member has reported getting a refund, can't remember where I saw that this morning.

Betsy


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I would use Kindle CS--go to the Help or Contact page on Amazon. At least one member has reported getting a refund, can't remember where I saw that this morning.
> 
> Betsy


Perhaps it was the post a few above this one? Luvkin reported that they will receive a $40 refund from amazon (with thanks to this board).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

12 said:


> Perhaps it was the post a few above this one? Luvkin reported that they will receive a $40 refund from amazon (with thanks to this board).


Could be. 

Betsy


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Price difference refund? I ordered one as a gift around a month ago..unsure the exact date. Do they ever do this?


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, it was me.   I went to the home page and sent an email and within 3 hours got a response that they would issue me a $40 credit.  One hour later I received an email stating that the credit had been issued.  Their CS is great!  I had just bought my K2 two weeks ago.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Chris W said:


> Makes you appreciate the deal that Amazon cut with Sprint originally. We've paid that $1.99 cost up front by paying a higher purchase price for the device.


I don't think that has anything to do with it at all. The $1.99 charge is only for international roaming, which costs a FORTUNE. I suspect that over time they'll strike deals with international carriers, allowing a "home country" to be specified for each kindle at the time of purchase, with free wireless (and $9.99 + VAT bestsellers) available in that country, and $1.99 additional charges elsewhere.

But for now, it looks like they're all going on AT&T, and so the roaming fee is being charged directly to US customers at the time of download, and the price of books are being increased by an equivalent amount for non-US customers.

From the moment the Kindle2 was released and I saw the first teardown pictures, I knew something like this was coming. There was no reason to switch from the K1's hard-soldered 3G radio to the mini PCI Express slot in the K2 if not to offer different types of service. However, I didn't suspect a GPRS-based Kindle would be available in the US (at least not right away), because of the deal with Sprint. I figured it was just so they had the option of building units for other countries once the appropriate distribution rights were secured. But this is definitely good news, and whatever replaces or augments my K1 will definitely be an international version (currently eying a DX, guess that'll have to wait till next year).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> No Canadian Kindle yet! But a lot of other countries.


That's a shame! I have a lot of Canadian friends who will be annoyed at that! You can buy a Kindle in Bolivia but not Canada? Sigh...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I think we should be prepared for a surge of traffic to our forums from other countries. Time to tuck in our shirts and be on our best behavior for the newcomers.


Yes, welcome international Kindle friends! This is Harvey, our site admin:










We started having a party in his living room about a year ago and haven't quit yet!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

WoW this is Great that someone who lives outisde the US can now have a Kindle. Does this mean that it will be easier to order books if you leave outside the US now?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Well I feel foolish. I created a thread after looking to see if there was one already going .... and completely overlooked this one. Oopsies.
> 
> I love that the wireless coverage on this new version already covers so much of the world ... I'm assuming the coverage will continue to grow ....
> 
> I was thinking about getting my niece a new k2 for Christmas, but I think she'll have to make do with a nasty old used one ..


Put a new skin on it to gussie it up. It will look brand new for her.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Bets,
> 
> I thought about that but Brother Joshua has a new M-Edge light to go in his cover so I'll still be traveling with newness .... I think I'm not gonna get super greedy and rush the new one, I'll be restrained for once and wait until I get home ...
> 
> *(well, at least until I think I'm going to go insane and have to order it ahead of time anyway)*


I predict that will be at about noon today...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

911jason said:


> Hmmm... maybe I will, guess it can't hurt.
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion for a particular e-mail address I should use for best results?


Call them on the phone, or use the feature to have them call you. Works instantly.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anne said:


> WoW this is Great that someone who lives outisde the US can now have a Kindle. Does this mean that it will be easier to order books if you leave outside the US now?


If you have the international Kindle I would think so, yes. But even with the original, I have bought books while abroad and just transferred them with the USB.

L


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

I wonder if a lot of the issues with the sun fade etc. are going to occur with the international K's.   I hope they have for Amazon's sake.  I can forsee a lot of money going out from Amazon if it's not taken care of.

I so wish I had the AT&T and not Sprint whispernet service :-(

Cyndi


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I predict that will be at about noon today...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I think I'll just wait and continue to download via usb - sorta like having my "books" on my computer and would absolutely hate to have to resend them all for the drm to work on a new K

But hey - great news!


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, I'm one week over the 30 day price thing, but just sent them an email asking for consideration.  I told them I buy books each week and even kept my Amazon Prime membership (which I used to get the overnight delivery of my K2)

Here's hoping...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep, I just fired an e-mail off too... probably won't hear back until I wake up this afternoon. Let me know what you hear Holly, and I'll do the same. That way if one of us gets good news and the other bad, we can use that as ammo when we call!


----------



## tiktokman (Sep 4, 2009)

Dangit! 5 days past the 30 day window. Definitely interested to see if you are able to get the difference refunded. Keep us posted.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

thephantomsgirl said:


> Well, I'm one week over the 30 day price thing, but just sent them an email asking for consideration. I told them I buy books each week and even kept my Amazon Prime membership (which I used to get the overnight delivery of my K2)
> 
> Here's hoping...


Me too, ordered one for the Mrs's b-day on 9-2-09. 

Maybe they'll be nice to me cause it's was my 3rd kindle, lol. With the price drop I'll probably get 2 more for Christmas so my older kids will quit complaining that their younger brother is spoiled.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

911jason said:


> Dangit!!! Missed the price protection by about 2 weeks! =(


What is their policy on this? I can't find it on Amazon's website. I ordered my Kindle on 9/15, so it's less than 30 days old...


----------



## tiktokman (Sep 4, 2009)

travelgirl said:


> What is their policy on this? I can't find it on Amazon's website. I ordered my Kindle on 9/15, so it's less than 30 days old...


They used to have an unadvertised 30 day price guarantee but it's been discontinued. They do have a 30 day return policy on the Kindle. I'm pretty sure they'd rather refund the $40 than have you return your Kindle for a refund and then purchase a new one at the lowered price.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

geko29 said:


> However, I didn't suspect a GPRS-based Kindle would be available in the US (at least not right away), because of the deal with Sprint.


But the new International Versions of the Kindle are available in the US and are indeed GPRS based, aren't they?

From what I'm gathering a K2 and a IK2 will ride different networks in the US (K2 on Sprint, [email protected] on AT&T). 
This may open up some additional possibilities for those who live outside of Sprint's coverage areas but within AT&T's wouldn't it?


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I purchased my K2 on August 26th. I just called the Kindle CS (the 866-321-8851 number, because that's the one I had handy) and asked them about it. At first the woman kept telling me it was 7 days, and I said that I know that isn't right and that it's at least 30 days, so she put me on hold. When she came back she said that the Kindle policy on the $40 refund is if you purchased from Sept. 6th to Oct. 6th. So, since I purchased on Aug. 26th, they couldn't help me. Oh well. 

If anyone who purchased before Sept. 6th has any luck, can you please post the email address or CS# you used? I'm willing to try again. 



travelgirl said:


> What is their policy on this? I can't find it on Amazon's website. I ordered my Kindle on 9/15, so it's less than 30 days old...


You should be able to get the $40 refund with a 9/15 purchase date.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I just sent them an e-mail asking about a refund...  

Thanks!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I just bought a K2 for my DH last week and received it yesterday.  I called customer service a few minutes ago and they issued me the $40 credit immediately.  No questions asked.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not going to bother CS being I am outside the 30 day window.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I had recently bought another K2 to donate to a Young Life charity auction - it was just a week ago, so I called CS this morning. 

In seconds, I had a $40 (plus tax) refund. Excellent customer service, as usual.


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I just got off the phone with Amazon, and got my refund!  Thanks for the info!  

Love this forum!!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> But the new International Versions of the Kindle are available in the US and are indeed GPRS based, aren't they?


That's what I said. I didn't suspect that a GPRS Kindle would be available in the US. I thought we'd be stuck with CDMA, while other GSM-only countries would get a model with a different radio in it. But I was wrong in that aspect, obviously.



Tip10 said:


> From what I'm gathering a K2 and a IK2 will ride different networks in the US (K2 on Sprint, [email protected] on AT&T).
> This may open up some additional possibilities for those who live outside of Sprint's coverage areas but within AT&T's wouldn't it?


It absolutely will. I get great AT&T service at my house, but the Sprint coverage there is so bad that if I forget to turn off whispernet, my battery dies in ~6 hours. Luckily I leave it off most of the time.  But I'd take an AT&T-connected Kindle in a second.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

So, I wonder if the K2 is going to become like the K1 now?  

When the K2 came out, all of Amazon's focus went there.  You could (and can) still buy a K1, and it works, but there are no more updates for it or anything.  I wonder if the K2 is now going that route with the introduction of the International version of the Kindle?


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

The international version is really intriguing me


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

geko29 said:


> That's what I said. I didn't suspect that a GPRS Kindle would be available in the US. I thought we'd be stuck with CDMA, while other GSM-only countries would get a model with a different radio in it. But I was wrong in that aspect, obviously.
> It absolutely will. I get great AT&T service at my house, but the Sprint coverage there is so bad that if I forget to turn off whispernet, my battery dies in ~6 hours. Luckily I leave it off most of the time.  But I'd take an AT&T-connected Kindle in a second.


I agree -- the more I look at the IK2 the more convinced that the $20 price difference is well worth the cost.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I am very excited about this.  My wife is British and we go every year.  Just this past July, we spent time with our friends there who were VERY intrigued by my Kindle- and they all read a lot.  So, I'm going to work on them to get Kindles!!  I'm intrigued by the idea of perhaps sharing an account with one, and, thereby sharing books.  We'll be back in London next May.

I'm also going to look into the issue of international DX (which is what I have) or a K2 Intl for my wife.

Question, if I get an Intl K2, is the $1.99 charge for download ONLY outside the US, or does it apply here as well?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Put a new skin on it to gussie it up. It will look brand new for her.
> 
> L


Heh. I'm thinking i'lll have to remove my screensavers too - they are all retro arty Sci Fi Images and I'm thinking not exactly what a 17yo girl would be into ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

askenase13 said:


> Question, if I get an Intl K2, is the $1.99 charge for download ONLY outside the US, or does it apply here as well?


If I understand correctly, the charge is only for US customers and only when they are using wireless outside the US. (although I am mildly curious if a UK customer has to pay the fee if they're in, oh Sweden or Malaysia)

I'm also curious how often we can change countries.  Can I be a Brit today and an American Tomorrow and maybe Dutch on Saturday?


----------



## OldPingHai (Sep 12, 2009)

911jason said:


> Dangit!!! Missed the price protection by about 2 weeks! =(


I wonder if you should try calling anyway? I vaguely remember somebody telling me they convinced customer service to lower the price from the LAST price reduction before this one after their 30 days was up. So it couldn't hurt to make polite inquiries..."just wondering"...that kind of thing.


----------



## shutrbug (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought a refurbed K2 on 9/19 so I'm still within the return window.  My Kindle is basically unusable outdoors since if I turn the page in sunlight, it's unreadable (sun fade?).  I won't be traveling internationally for the foreseeable future and the Sprint coverage where I am is quite good.  I have two questions on which I'd like the community's opinion:

Q1: Should I order the new US wireless Kindle for $40 more on which I'll be able to order a full Square Trade warranty?  I'll return the refurb...

Q2:  Isn't the AT&T network in the US seriously overloaded with all the iPhone users?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, so if you are living in the U.S. and you buy the IK you get the AT&T access.
But are you limited to the 200,000 titles that the International has access to?
Or do you get access to the normal Amazon library?

Just wonderin.....


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

shutrbug said:


> I bought a refurbed K2 on 9/19 so I'm still within the return window. My Kindle is basically unusable outdoors since if I turn the page in sunlight, it's unreadable (sun fade?). I won't be traveling internationally for the foreseeable future and the Sprint coverage where I am is quite good. I have two questions on which I'd like the community's opinion:
> 
> Q1: Should I order the new US wireless Kindle for $40 more on which I'll be able to order a full Square Trade warranty? I'll return the refurb...
> 
> Q2: Isn't the AT&T network in the US seriously overloaded with all the iPhone users?


Yep, that would be sunfade. I'm not really familiar with the refurbished Kindles, but for a new Kindle, they will replace a sunfade unit no questions asked -- I did this last week with my K2, and they overnighted me the replacement and I had it the next morning (and then had 30 days to send them back the other one prepaid UPS). I would think they would replace a refurb too, since it's their issue -- not something you (or the previous owner) did to the Kindle. I would definitely call them about that right away regardless of what you decide about upgrading to a new Kindle -- but you could ask them about paying the $40 and having them send you a brand new unit if you wanted. I would think they'd do that (but that's just my opinion, don't have any information about it). Either way, I'd be very surprised if they didn't replace the sunfade one with at the very least a new refurb.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Has anyone found a comprehensive list of which countries can now purchase Kindle?
> 
> I've only seen the drop-down list on the Amazon site... which you can use to check countries one-by-one.


Heard on another board that the Gift Certificate workaround for int'l users no long 'works'. Country list courtesy of Kindleworld.blogspot.

(Wireless capability noted in parentheses)
As of October 6, 2009

Aland Islands
Albania (wireless)
Anerican Samoa 
Andorra
Angola
Anguilla (wireless)
Antigua and Barbuda (wireless)
Armenia 
Aruba (wireless)
Austria (wireless)
Bahamas (wireless)
Barbados (wireless)
Belarus
Belgium (wireless)
Belize
Benin
Bermuda (wireless)
Bhutan !
Bolivia (wireless)
Bosnia & Herzegovina
Botswana
Brazil (wireless)
Bulgaria (wireless)
Burundi
Cape Verde
Cayman Islands (wireless)
Central African Republic
Colombia (wireless)
Comoros
Congo
Cook Islands
Costa Rica
Croatia (wireless)
Cyprus
Czech Republic (wireless)
Cote d'lvoire
Democratic Republic of the Congo
Denmark (wireless)
Dominica (wireless)
Dominican Republic (wireless)
Ecuador (wireless)
El Salvador (wireless)
Equatorial Guinea
Estonia
Ethiopia
Falkland Islands
Faroe Islands
Federated States of Micronesia
Fiji
Finland
France (wireless)
French Guiana
French Polynesia
Gabon (wireless)
Georgia (near Russia)
Germany (wireless)
Ghana
Gibraltar
Greece (wireless)
Greenland
Grenada (wireless)
Guadeloupe
Guam (wireless)
Guatemala (wireless)
Guernsey
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana (wireless)
Haiti (wireless)
Holy See
Honduras (wireless)
Hong Kong (wireless)
Hungary (wireless)
Iceland (wireless)
India (wireless)
Ireland (wireless)
Italy (wireless)
Jamaica (wireless)
Japan (wireless)
Jersey
Kenya (wireless)
Kiribati
Lao People's Democratic Republic 
Latvia 
Lesotho (wireless)
Liberia
Liechtenstein (wireless)
Lithuania
Luxemburg (wireless)
Macao (wireless)
Macedonia (wireless)
Madagascar
Malawi
Malta
Marshall Islands
Martinique
Mauritius
Mayotte
Mexico (wireless)
Moldova
Monaco
Mongolia
Montenegro (wireless)
Montserrat (wireless)
Mozambique (wireless)
Myanmar
Namibia
Nauru
Nepal
Netherlands (wireless)
Netherlands Antilles
New Caledonia
Nicaragua (wireless)
Niue
Norfolk Island
Northern Mariana Islands
Norway (wireless)
Palau
Panama (wireless)
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay (wireless)
Peru (wireless)
Philippines (wireless)
Poland (wireless)
Portugal (wireless)
Puerto Rico (wireless)
Romania (wireless)
Russia (wireless)
Rawanda
Reunion 
Saint Kitts and Nevis (wireless)
Saint Lucia (wireless)
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines (wireless)
Samoa
San Marino
Sao Tome and Principe
Serbia (wireless)
Seychelles
Slovakia (wireless)
Slovenia (wireless)
Solomon Islands
South Africa (wireless)
Spain (wireless
Sri Lanka
Suriname (wireless)
Swatziland
Sweden (wireless)
Switzerland (wireless)
Taiwan (wireless)
Tanzania (wireless)
Timor-Leste
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad and Tobago (wireless)
Turks and Caicos Islands
Tuvalu
Uganda
Ukraine (wireless)
United Kingdom (wireless)
Uraguay (wireless)
Vanuatu
Venezuela (wireless)
Vietnam
Virgin Islands, British (wireless)
Virgin Islands, U.S. (wireless)
Wallis and Futuna
Zambia
Zimbabwe


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Damn, that list is growing exponentially.  Zimbabwe eh?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Heard on another board that the Gift Certificate workaround for int'l users no long 'works'. Country list courtesy of Kindleworld.blogspot.


Is that still true? I thought I heard it was a temporary glitch. We have a thread here....somewhere.

Betsy


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, I've had mine for 3 weeks, so I sent them an email...hope I get a credit! Then I can buy more books with less guilt! tee-hee!


----------



## Farscape (Sep 3, 2009)

FYI for those who ordered their Kindles in early September:

I just got off the phone with CS regarding a refund.  I ordered my K2 on 9/3, it was shipped on 9/5, and I rec'd it on 9/14.  CS rep. said they were only giving refunds on K2s shipped 9/6 or later.  I told him I was only off by one day so couldn't he make an exception, he said no, his "system wouldn't allow it." I mentioned that since delivery wasn't until 9/14 I was still in my 30 day return window and could simply return and re-order at the lower price; he told me to go ahead and do that.  I told him that made no sense whatsoever, but he insisted there was nothing he could do. I'm happy with my K2 and ok with the price I paid, and I'm not going to go thru the hassle of returning it, it just seems like a company as big as Amazon could come up with a better excuse than "the system won't allow it."


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is that still true? I thought I heard it was a temporary glitch. We have a thread here....somewhere.
> 
> Betsy


From an email this morning. I asked for more info and will update when/if I receive a reply. Off to find the other post....


----------



## tiktokman (Sep 4, 2009)

I sent an email to CS to inquire about a credit but I'm not going to get my panties in a bunch if I don't get it. I understand that they have to draw the line somewhere and I'm probably on the wrong side of the line (from my point of view anyway). I thoroughly enjoy owning a kindle and will chalk the $40 up to 4 weeks of reading bliss if I don't get a credit. I'll let you know what I hear back.


----------



## nufa (Jul 29, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Has anyone found a comprehensive list of which countries can now purchase Kindle?
> 
> I've only seen the drop-down list on the Amazon site... which you can use to check countries one-by-one.


Here is the list

http://ebookreaderpalace.com/662/kindle-price-drop/

Can't believe there is no Canadian Kindle yet!
EDIT: sorry Jesslyn, didn't see you had posted the list already


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> From an email this morning. I asked for more info and will update when/if I receive a reply. Off to find the other post....


I ordered from out of the country, from a country on the list above, and I got the books I ordered. Still think it was a glitch. This was yesterday, don't know about today.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow! Didn't think we'd see a big price drop so soon again!!!

My experience with Amazon CS was one of delayed gratification: I ordered a K2 last week (our 4th Kindle in the family - this one for my Mom, who's recovering from an extensive hospitalization for heart surgery), receiving it last Friday, 5 days ago. When I read about the $40 price drop, I immediately called Amazon CS, and the CS rep told me "we no long price match." When I persisted that I wasn't asking for Amazon to price match someone else, and that readers on kboards.com had received a prompt $40 refund, the rep would only offer "a $10 store credit, and that's all I've been instructed to give." When I said that I assumed that Amazon would prefer refunding $40 rather than the hassle of me returning the Kindle and ordering another, he responded that this would cost me a restocking fee of about 20%, since it's been opened, and that "the best I can do is a $10 store credit." 

The entire conversation was cordial and low key, but he was not overly friendly (unlike other CS reps I've spoken with previously, as they're generally wonderful to work with!) and it was evident that this particular CS rep had been through this before. I asked to talk to a CS supervisor, and he transferred me to "someone in the Kindle department." She (I didn't get either of their names) IMMEDIATELY offered a $40 refund to my credit card, and was friendly and helpful as I've usually found the Amazon folks to be! 

I also asked a few questions about the "new" Kindles. The $259 version is exactly the same as before, just a price drop. The $279 "International" K2 uses AT&T outside the U.S., with the additional charge for downloading books - INSIDE the U.S., she thought that the Sprint network is still used, and that downloads continue to be free as advertised.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

kind of shocked at the comprehensive country list, wow


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> INSIDE the U.S., she thought that the Sprint network is still used, and that downloads continue to be free as advertised.


I believe her to be mis-informed since THAT would require the addition of a second cell radio since AT&T and SPRINT use different technology.
I believe domestically the IK uses AT&T's network.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> ....The entire conversation was cordial and low key, but he was not overly friendly (unlike other CS reps I've spoken with previously, as they're generally wonderful to work with!) and it was evident that this particular CS rep had been through this before. I asked to talk to a CS supervisor, and he transferred me to "someone in the Kindle department." She (I didn't get either of their names) IMMEDIATELY offered a $40 refund to my credit card, and was friendly and helpful as I've usually found the Amazon folks to be!


Good for you for being persistent!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I should have known that there would be a lot of posts on this thread about getting refunds -- so that's why we have 4 pages so far  

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Maybe  there should be a seprate thread about the refunds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm interested in a couple of things that have come up in discussion: mainly: Does the IK have ATT in the US as well as overseas? It seems like there'd only be room for one radio. . . . . .so I'm guessing those who have concluded that the IK uses ATT 3G network and the USK2 uses the Sprint 3G network have it right. So I suppose if someone had inadequate Sprint coverage but good ATT coverage it'd be worth the $20 to be able to use the WN feature.

It is interesting in that the list of countries for the IK, doesn't actually list the United States -- surely they will sell the IK to US residents. . . . . .too silly not to! But then one wonders if the fees are different since it's ATT and not Sprint. . . . . . .I have to go look at the pages a little more thoroughly

I do wonder if they'll stick with two versions of essentially the same device, or if they'll switch from Sprint entirely at some point. Wonder how long the original deal with them was for?

The new lower price on the USK2 definitely will allow it to compete better with Sony's offerings. . .and the refurb price is a _steal_!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Directly from Amazon's "mouth", so to speak, most definitely appears to be Sprint for K2 and AT&T for IK2 when connected domestically.

These are copy and pastes from the Technical Details Section of the respective devices:
*
Kindle Wireless Reading Device (6" Display, U.S. Wireless, Latest Generation)*
Connectivity: EVDO modem with fallback to 1xRTT; utilizes Amazon Whispernet to provide U.S wireless coverage via Sprint's 3G high-speed data network. Check our wireless coverage map for availability. This expanded coverage is only available for Kindle. See Wireless Terms and Conditions.

*Kindle Wireless Reading Device (6" Display, U.S. & International Wireless, Latest Generation)*
Connectivity: HSDPA modem (3G) with a fallback to EDGE/GPRS; utilizes Amazon Whispernet to provide wireless coverage via AT&T's 3G high-speed data network in the U.S. and partner networks outside of the U.S. See Wireless Terms and Conditions.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> Directly from Amazon's "mouth", so to speak, most definitely appears to be Sprint for K2 and AT&T for IK2 when connected domestically.
> 
> These are copy and pastes from the Technical Details Section of the respective devices:
> *
> ...


Interesting! It appears that the CS rep that I spoke with was in error (and I hadn't seen the technical specs that you quote here)!

This makes me glad to have the NON-International K2, if that version relies upon AT&T for Whispernet - especially when I see how poor the coverage area is for my iPhone (AT&T) when I'm not in a metro area (I've had good Kindle Whispernet coverage in areas in which my iPhone gets no signal). For others, however, a $20 difference may be worth it if your area has better AT&T than Sprint coverage.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

The Tech Specs are about 4 "page downs" on each of the respective Product pages on Amazon:

US KINDLE


INTERNATIONAL KINDLE


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> The Tech Specs are about 4 "page downs" on each of the respective Product pages on Amazon:
> 
> US KINDLE
> 
> ...


Yes, I did a line-by-line review of the Amazon technical specs after reading your previous post - thanks for the links.

I SURE hope that Amazon doesn't plan to follow Apple's lead in using AT&T for exclusive connectivity down the road, given my experiences with cell phone coverage (or lack thereof) using my iPhone outside of metro areas. I've even had gaps in AT&T coverage WITHIN metro areas (generally indoors), places in which my Kindle has had 3+ bars of signal strength.

Of course, YMMV......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting those specs, Tip10 (NO, I still haven't had a chance to go check it out for myself. . . .  )

I guess it's good there's a choice so you can buy the one that provides the best service in the place where you mostly are.

Good to know!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome! I'm on the phone with CS right now and he's processing my refund. I just made the window - purchased Sept. 9th! Whew.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

mom133d said:


> Awesome! I'm on the phone with CS right now and he's processing my refund. I just made the window - purchased Sept. 9th! Whew.


awesome


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I'm confused, why do they have to make a whole new kindle to be able to use it abroad?


Because most of the world are using GSM Network and AT&T was smart enough to change completely to GSM. Sprint is still using CDMA so they are not able to compete internationally. So hence the international Kindle will be on an AT&T network.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Lilly said:


> Because most of the world are using GSM Network and AT&T was smart enough to change completely to GSM. Sprint is still using CDMA so they are not able to compete internationally. So hence the international Kindle will be on an AT&T network.


Actually, both T-Mobile and AT&T use GSM, so they could have picked either for international connectivity. (That's why a "jailbroken" iPhone can't be used on Verizon or Sprint, since it operates on GSM, too.)


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

Just some facts I think anyone considering an International Kindle should consider.

1. AT&T has only 20% of the coverage area of Sprint/Verizon in the US. Since Sprint/Verizon use each others towers they have an amazing coverage area.

2. AT&T has the worst quality rating of any carrier in the US with an average of 20-30% dropped calls (including data sessions), and this has been actually admitted to by AT&T themselves.


So my theory is, save the $20 on the Kindle 2, and use a PC to download books if you travel outside the US for a while.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Heard on another board that the Gift Certificate workaround for int'l users no long 'works'. Country list courtesy of Kindleworld.blogspot.com


 [corrected url]

Thanks, Jesslyn !

I actually have the summary file for download -- and I showed also the countries that CAN'T (for now) have the Kindle or Kindle content shipped, listed in red, below the Yes's.

It's at http://bit.ly/kindlewhere

I'll update it as I hear news because they will be adding capabilities here and there, I hear.

Including web browsing eventually in some places. Right now, they say specifically when the web browser won't be available (most places) but it shows no such wording under Japan and doesn't say that it will be there either. So that will likely change.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Morpheus Phreak said:


> Just some facts I think anyone considering an International Kindle should consider.
> 
> 1. AT&T has only 20% of the coverage area of Sprint/Verizon in the US. Since Sprint/Verizon use each others towers they have an amazing coverage area.
> 
> ...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just caved. I bought 2 new Kindles, 2 Oberons and 2 skins.


----------



## monacarly (Sep 24, 2009)

sebat said:


> I just caved. I bought 2 new Kindles, 2 Oberons and 2 skins.


jealous.....

congrats though!


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Yea! I just switched to the Inter. Kindle! I had just ordered the K2 on sunday and it was $299. So now after speaking with CS, I think the Inter. Kindle is better for me as I travel more international than state-to-state wise...always have. I don't plan on buying much outside of the US BUT getting free wifi will be nice so I don't have to go to a friends/family house or a PC cafe. Just to do some light "surfing".

Since my K2 is currently somewhere flying around the US right now, I was told by CS to return the unopenned K2 (return label already sent via email), and wait for the refund for the K2 and when the Inter. Kindle is released. I also signed up for a free trial of the Amazon prime which I wasn't really going to do until it got closer to X-mas for gifts, but free two day shipping was perfect.

CS, told me there isn't any difference besides the wifi at all between the two (literally), but since I've moved my Sprint has been 2-3 bars, and my AT&T and my T-mobile friends (and me) get much better reception (full bars all the time) here...and I live in a very popular city in WA State!

CS, also told me that the $1.99 added fee is waved when you buy things in the US. And you will only have access to the US Kindle store if you reside in the US.

For those of you who are worried about sunfading on the Inter. Kindle. CS, told me that was due to the units of Kindle 2 that came from a certian manufacturer. He says that the Inter. Kindle will be much better in that factor...but of course no one can give you 100% assurity.

In the end I'm happy about it all!

Tris


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

My e-mailed request for a $40 refund was denied... oh well, can't blame a guy for trying!

I also get much better reception with Sprint here in LA... I have yet to find a place where I can't get a signal with my Kindle. Wish I could say the same thing about my AT&T cellphone.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Tris said:


> ... I had just ordered the K2 on sunday and it was $299. So now after speaking with CS, I think the Inter. Kindle is better for me as I travel more international than state-to-state wise...always have. I don't plan on buying much outside of the US BUT getting free wifi will be nice so I don't have to go to a friends/family house or a PC cafe. Just to do some light "surfing".


 Tris,

It's not wi-fi. It's cellular wireless. 
Right now, all of Europe will not have the experimental web browser. It's not enabled for Europe.



> Since my K2 is currently somewhere flying around the US right now, I was told by CS to return the unopenned K2 (return label already sent via email), and wait for the refund for the K2 and when the Inter. Kindle is released...
> 
> CS, told me there isn't any difference besides the wifi at all between the two (literally)


There wouldn't be except that AT&T has had monster problems in some places dropping iPhone calls due to an apparently overladen network. But then Sprint is pretty slow, with the Kindle, at least.



> but since I've moved my Sprint has been 2-3 bars, and my AT&T and my T-mobile friends (and me) get much better reception (full bars all the time) here...and I live in a very popular city in WA State!


 That's a very good reason.



> CS, also told me that the $1.99 added fee is waved when you buy things in the US. And you will only have access to the US Kindle store if you reside in the US.


 CS said 'waived' ? It is definitely charged if you're abroad and then using the wireless from there -- they call it 'roaming' beause your radio modem is set up for your locale, which would be here.

What did you two mean by "you will only have access to the US Kindle store if you reside in the US." ?

Did you mean that maybe there was access for us when abroad to the Amazon UK store? Or ?

I ask because with our normal wireless we have access to everything, but in the UK, Kindle owners will have access only to the store.



> For those of you who are worried about sunfading on the Inter. Kindle. CS, told me that was due to the units of Kindle 2 that came from a certian manufacturer. He says that the Inter. Kindle will be much better in that factor...but of course no one can give you 100% assurity.


 That's odd because the manufacturer of the unit is PVI. And still is. Did CS name the certain manufacturer?

At any rate, I think it's great to get a Kindle with access to wireless globally rather than just the U.S. !
So I'm with you on that.

Have fun with the new one after Oct. 19 !


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

GASP!!!! I so want to upgrade to K2 now, but I'd really like it if they would start reducing the price of the DX


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

Morpheus Phreak said:


> Just some facts I think anyone considering an International Kindle should consider.
> 
> 1. AT&T has only 20% of the coverage area of Sprint/Verizon in the US. Since Sprint/Verizon use each others towers they have an amazing coverage area.


This is hard to believe. To me this means that either most of AT&T's US customers live in areas that aren't covered by AT&T, and/or a lot of cows are getting very good mobile phone reception if they are Sprint/Verizon customers.

I'm a Sprint customer, so I wouldn't know. Where does this statistic come from?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Morpheus Phreak said:


> ...
> 1. AT&T has only 20% of the coverage area of Sprint/Verizon in the US. Since Sprint/Verizon use each others towers they have an amazing coverage area.
> ...





geneven said:


> ...
> I'm a Sprint customer, so I wouldn't know. Where does this statistic come from?


Pardon the flip response, but it sounds like it comes from Sprint! 

Seriously, though, if true, perhaps that refers to only 3G coverage?

Here's a comparison map (put out by Verizon )
http://www.cellularmaps.com/3g_compare.shtml

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> GASP!!!! I so want to upgrade to K2 now, but I'd really like it if they would start reducing the price of the DX


There are refurbished units available for $399 vs. the full price of $489. . . . .

Re ATT vs Sprint: there are maps of coverage areas at Amazon. . . .go to the pertinent device and go way down the page to specifications. . . .you'll see a link to coverage areas. Didn't do a detailed analysis, but it looks like Sprint coverage is much better in the US than ATT. But there are some places that show ATT coverage but not Sprint. So there you go.

Outside US, there is some ATT coverage in parts of Canada and almost all of western Europe. Interestingly, only the very edge bits of Australia have coverage -- yeah, I know the middle is mostly empty anyway -- but Indonesia and Japan are pretty much full coverage. Didn't think to look at Korea where our ElLector is. . . . . .


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I snatched one up quick when I woke up yesterday and saw the price had dropped to $259. I've looked at the coverage maps of both models, and they look the same for my area. Also, I don't travel internationally. My only concern, as was pointed out on another forum, is whether Amazon will discontinue the Sprint model in the near future. Will those with the Sprint version lose their ability to use WN?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabby said:


> My only concern, as was pointed out on another forum, is whether Amazon will discontinue the Sprint model in the near future. Will those with the Sprint version lose their ability to use WN?


I can't see them doing that: can you say "unhappy campers" and "_really_ bad publicity" ? 

I could see multiple versions available so you can have the cell service that works best for you, but perhaps with a different pricing strategy than the current 'always free book downloads in the US'. Kinda like you can buy a "blackberry" but the model might be slightly different depending on which network you want it to work on.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> What did you two mean by "you will only have access to the US Kindle store if you reside in the US." ?
> 
> Did you mean that maybe there was access for us when abroad to the Amazon UK store? Or ?


Just like there's an amazon.co.uk and an amazon.co.fr, there will eventually be a UK Kindle store and a French Kindle store. I'm sure what the above means is that if you live in the US, you will have access to only the US version of the Kindle store, no matter where you are in the world. You don't magically get access to the UK store because you're in London.


----------



## shutrbug (Oct 2, 2009)

PinkKindle said:


> Yep, that would be sunfade. I'm not really familiar with the refurbished Kindles, but for a new Kindle, they will replace a sunfade unit no questions asked -- I did this last week with my K2, and they overnighted me the replacement and I had it the next morning (and then had 30 days to send them back the other one prepaid UPS). I would think they would replace a refurb too, since it's their issue -- not something you (or the previous owner) did to the Kindle. I would definitely call them about that right away regardless of what you decide about upgrading to a new Kindle -- but you could ask them about paying the $40 and having them send you a brand new unit if you wanted. I would think they'd do that (but that's just my opinion, don't have any information about it). Either way, I'd be very surprised if they didn't replace the sunfade one with at the very least a new refurb.


Amazon wouldn't let me upgrade directly to a new US Wireless kindle from my refurbed K2, but they said I could return the latter as I was still within the return window. So, I ordered a new one this morning and will return the refurb for credit.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

geko29 said:


> Just like there's an amazon.co.uk and an amazon.co.fr, there will eventually be a UK Kindle store and a French Kindle store. I'm sure what the above means is that if you live in the US, you will have access to only the US version of the Kindle store, no matter where you are in the world. You don't magically get access to the UK store because you're in London.


The region of Kindle books you're able to access is based on the address you have listed in your Amazon account. The region is visible at the very top of the left-hand sidebar. So that means you can be in London and still access and purchase Kindle books from the US store, because you still have a US address listed in your Amazon account.

I'd guess that there will eventually be Kindle stores for the Amazon websites for different countries. That would make the most sense... But I'm in Australia, and we don't have our own Amazon site. There is no amazon.com.au (craziness!). The countries that can now buy the Kindle but don't have their own Amazon websites simply use the US site to purchase Kindle books, and it's just the region that changes.


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

Some one made a brief mention above, but I'm rather concerned about the choice to go with AT&T's network here.  There have been continuous reports lately about the spottiness of AT&T's service since iPhone users are the mobile version of bandwidth hogs with widespread talk of dropped calls and slowed mobile internet service. I thought it was going to be a problem for Sony when they launched their wireless reader this holiday season, but it's going to become increased with also having to support Amazon's devices.  A bunch of us here have already seen some signs of the effects that major network activity can have on our Kindle use. I remember when the K2 was released, I could barely get anything done online with my K1 for the first few days as the network was overloaded with all the new users and book downloads.  How is this going to affect IK users in the US when they have to compete not only with other Kindle users but also Sony users and most importantly the bandwidth-hogging IPhone users?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FSkornia said:


> Some one made a brief mention above, but I'm rather concerned about the choice to go with AT&T's network here.


I expect the choice was made based on International coverage and what price they could negotiate.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I know that this is unlikely (at least for a while), but I'm more concerned as to whether Amazon will actually continue to use two wireless providers rather than just switching everything to one.  Again, I don't think this would happen without advanced notice, but still, it is a possibility.  I can easily see the K2 eventually fading out as the international version replaces it.  

But who knows.  

Again, I want to be clear, I am not saying this is going to happen tomorrow, just wondering about the future, and how it will all work.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are refurbished units available for $399 vs. the full price of $489. . . . .


Yes, refurbished, and no extended warranty from anyone for accidental breakage.

But that's a nice price nevertheless.



> Re ATT vs Sprint: there are maps of coverage areas at Amazon. . . .go to the pertinent device and go way down the page to specifications. . . .you'll see a link to coverage areas. Didn't do a detailed analysis, but it looks like Sprint coverage is much better in the US than ATT. But there are some places that show ATT coverage but not Sprint. So there you go.
> 
> Outside US, there is some ATT coverage in parts of Canada and almost all of western Europe. Interestingly, only the very edge bits of Australia have coverage -- yeah, I know the middle is mostly empty anyway -- but Indonesia and Japan are pretty much full coverage. Didn't think to look at Korea where our ElLector is. . . . . .


 Very interesting stuff!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

geko29 said:


> Just like there's an amazon.co.uk and an amazon.co.fr, there will eventually be a UK Kindle store and a French Kindle store. I'm sure what the above means is that if you live in the US, you will have access to only the US version of the Kindle store, no matter where you are in the world. You don't magically get access to the UK store because you're in London.


 But the UK people have access to the U.S. one. And once Amazon UK opens up, would they restrict those to the UK store? What a nightmare for programming.

Also, someday (not far off) they will have to let people buy from the closest store. This is all just plain silliness. The publishers will have to adjust eventually.


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

Another interesting thing has just cropped up due to the International Kindle. Mysteria just pinged me on one of my watched books becoming available on the Kindle - but when I go look at the site I get the cute little message that " This title is not available for customers from: United States". Looks like we're going to have to start filtering our searches to "US available" books.

For those that want to see the actual page, here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Q1YE7G?tag=thewestern-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B002Q1YE7G&adid=1Y5ZYCSGXCQT6BS55DEF


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

FSkornia said:


> Another interesting thing has just cropped up due to the International Kindle. Mysteria just pinged me on one of my watched books becoming available on the Kindle - but when I go look at the site I get the cute little message that " This title is not available for customers from: United States". Looks like we're going to have to start filtering our searches to "US available" books.


This happened yesterday to a book by one of our author members... It would appear to be a glitch in the new system.... I would think it will be fixed in a few days.


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

Just to reply (I was gone for a while) the info I gathered is from working in the wireless industry for quite some time and having had access to coverage maps.

AT&T has terrible 3G coverage compared to Verizon and Sprint since they often share towers.

AT&T does have a large voice network (still smaller than VZW and Sprint) but because they often stretch the signal through the use of signal repeaters it leads to 1 out of every 3 calls (combined data and voice) being dropped.

That's why I don't have an iPhone. I refuse to look at one until it's on VZW.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan,

First of all, I'm sorry that it took me so long to reply, but work and certian personal emergancies happened, and I don't know how you all can keep up!

I understand that the Inter. Kindle doesn't use wifi, but it's a term that seems to pop out so easily.  I guess it's after I got my iPod touch (funny enough I keep calling it an iTouch too).  Though about Europe, since this technology and all the finite details are not yet released.  I'm sure that Amazon will improve their deals as it would be stupid for them not to do so.

On AT&T's dropping calls, I never heard of a problem in my friends and family from here in Seattle to DC.  I mean it's always up to personal preferences right?  I have T-Mobile here (which I hear works best in WA state) and I have had no problems, but I know lots of people who have.  So I think it's difficult to compare and say that the Inter. Kindle will have issues in connecting to/working on the network.  

My issue with the Sprint network isn't so much the speed, but my connection to it.  If I map it, EVDO places my area as a "best" (full bar) area.  Only why at best can I only get 3 bars(down to the street view)?  EVDO is...okay, but my selfish side wants something better.

CS told me that since I have a US based account, I will only have access to the US kindle store even though I might be in places like...Korea.  Not a big deal to me.  If I do purchase a book (I don't buy anything else on Kindle) when I am outside the US, the $1.99 will be definately charged.  However if I were at home or anywhere in the US, then the extra $1.99 for any book purchases will not be charged.  I was also told that I would not be charged a "roaming" fee while using the experimental web access.  

Unfortunately, I didn't get the name of the specific manufacturer for the sunfaded Kindles.  The CS guy told me that sunfading issues have been addressed so the newer Kindles coming out now (K2 or not) should not have the problem.

Perhaps I'm too trusting or optimistic, but I think all in all the newer Kindle will suite my needs.  Not to say that my trusty K1 sucks, I mean it's still going strong so much so that my friend offered to buy it off of me, but I couldn't sell it.  If it doesn't work, then I still have the open window to return it and go for the regular US K2.

The only problem for me would be that if I did end up returning the Inter. Kindle, I would have to read on my iTouch or my DTBs until it's replacement arrived .

Tris


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

There is an excellent chart on this blog that shows relative costs of the Kindle, Kindle books, shipping, and other costs for many countries:

http://ireaderreview.com/2009/10/11/international-kindle-price-book-prices/


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Tris said:


> artsandhistoryfan,
> 
> First of all, I'm sorry that it took me so long to reply, but work and certian personal emergancies happened, and I don't know how you all can keep up!


Tris,
No prob at all. I'm going on vacation for 3 weeks myself and though I'll have the DX and a wonderful netbook along, I don't expect to be able to do much, Internet-wise, because of little time for that and too much expense.



> I understand that the Inter. Kindle doesn't use wifi, but it's a term that seems to pop out so easily.


I just like to make it clear because competitor models WILL have wi-fi (iRex for one and probably Plastic Logic too). While I like the cellular, everywhere-type, better, I was able to, when in a cafe with my netbook, just use the unsecured access of the cafe next door with the WiFi 



> I guess it's after I got my iPod touch (funny enough I keep calling it an iTouch too).


 I like the term 'iTouch' which is a play on the specific product name/label. Not the same as on 
a whole method of wireless access.



> On AT&T's dropping calls, I never heard of a problem in my friends and family from here in Seattle to DC. I mean it's always up to personal preferences right?


Not really. Google 'AT&T dropped calls' and you'll see it's widespread.

In the U.S., since I do have whispernet access, I have no reason to want AT&T's, but there are people
in areas that don't get Sprint, so they'll be better off with the int'l model if they do have AT&T's 3G access there.



> CS told me that since I have a US based account, I will only have access to the US kindle store even though I might be in places like...Korea. Not a big deal to me. If I do purchase a book (I don't buy anything else on Kindle) when I am outside the US, the $1.99 will be definately charged. However if I were at home or anywhere in the US, then the extra $1.99 for any book purchases will not be charged. I was also told that I would not be charged a "roaming" fee while using the experimental web access.


 That all makes sense.



> Unfortunately, I didn't get the name of the specific manufacturer for the sunfaded Kindles. The CS guy told me that sunfading issues have been addressed so the newer Kindles coming out now (K2 or not) should not have the problem.


 This is likely why they quickly replace Kindles which, within the first year, show sun-fading probs.



> Perhaps I'm too trusting or optimistic, but I think all in all the newer Kindle will suite my needs. Not to say that my trusty K1 sucks, I mean it's still going strong so much so that my friend offered to buy it off of me, but I couldn't sell it. If it doesn't work, then I still have the open window to return it and go for the regular US K2.


 The direct access to screen words with the K2 is just unbeatable vs the K1's row-oriented multi popup windows for options. HOWEVER, someone wrote that they loan out their K1 when they want to share a book, and I thought that makes great sense.

- Andrys


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> There is an excellent chart on this blog that shows relative costs of the Kindle, Kindle books, shipping, and other costs for many countries:
> 
> http://ireaderreview.com/2009/10/11/international-kindle-price-book-prices/


Wow those are some serious price differences.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

happyblob said:


> Wow those are some serious price differences.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

If I was buying a new one now, I'd probably buy the Int'l version, for the ATT service.
In regards to the pp saying 1/3 of ATT calls are dropped...? Not true at all. I've had ATT since February of this year and I have never had ONE dropped call (unless I was in the Target by my house, which NO cell carrier gets service in there! LOL) 
However, I do get decent Sprint coverage here (with my K) so I'm not complaining, really. I just prefer ATT


----------

